# [OFF] Meilleur antivirus pour Windows (tm) ?

## Trevoke

Je m'excuse d'empieter de facon aussi brutale sur le terrain sacre de la grande Gen2, mais soyons honnete, Windows reste l'OS de base au boulot (pour l'instant en tout cas, je fais des efforts..).

Donc, je voudrais savoir, a votre avis, quel est le meilleur antivirus qui existe pour Windows. L'argent n'est pas un probleme puisque c'est pour la compagnie..

Je prefererais eviter Norton et McAfee (trop populaires a mon gout), mais si vous me les recommandez je regarderai.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je m'excuse d'empieter de facon aussi brutale sur le terrain sacre de la grande Gen2, mais soyons honnete, Windows reste l'OS de base au boulot (pour l'instant en tout cas, je fais des efforts..).
> 
> Donc, je voudrais savoir, a votre avis, quel est le meilleur antivirus qui existe pour Windows. L'argent n'est pas un probleme puisque c'est pour la compagnie..
> 
> Je prefererais eviter Norton et McAfee (trop populaires a mon gout), mais si vous me les recommandez je regarderai.

 

le meilleur c'est celui là, il est en opensource et facile à installer : lien  :Laughing: 

sinon ya bitdefender qui est reconnu comme étant pas mal, kaspersky pas mal de gens en disent du bien mais moi j'utilise celui mentionné plus haut  :Mr. Green: 

non sinon norton évidement.

----------

## Adrien

Tu devrais essayer Gentoo Linux, c'est pas mal du tout, aucun virus ni alerte en 6 mois de mon côté  :Twisted Evil: 

Nan sérieusement, il paraît que BitDefender est pas mal, mais j'ai pas eu l'occasion de l'essayer moi-même.

Edit: Méga-grillé !!  :Sad: Last edited by Adrien on Tue Mar 08, 2005 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DomiX

Bonjour,

J'utilise la version familiale de http://www.avast.com/ ca me convient ...

Bye

----------

## Dais

Le meilleur antivirus reste l'utilisateur  :Razz:  (enfin, ça peut être le pire aussi ..)

Pour le reste, ils ont déjà répondu  :Razz: 

----------

## Starch

j'ai récemment vu que il y'avait un Clamav sous win (et oui, j'essaie d'installer un windows en ce moment, j'en chie...). ClamWin je crois que ça s'appelle

Par contre je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut au niveau protection

----------

## Trevoke

Dais - le probleme etant que ce sont parfois des virus qui apparaissent dans des messages de spam, donc c'est pas toujours la faute de l'utilisateur, mes users sont en fait assez sage (je suis beni parmi les sysadmin..)

Clamwin.. il faut que j'y jette un coup d'oeil tiens  :Smile: 

 *www.clamwin.com wrote:*   

> win.com"]Please note that ClamWin Free Antivirus does not include an on-access real-time scanner, that is, you need to manually scan a file in order to detect a virus. Microsoft Outlook Addin and POP3 Proxy (coming soon), however will delete a virus-infected attachment automatically.

 

Bon, au moins ils nous previennent, mais ca veut dire qu'en ce moment c'est inutile pour moi.

----------

## Enlight

+1 pour avats, ma soeur à plus jamais eu d'emm... bien entendu, j'espère que IE et outlook ont été bazardés de suite!

----------

## Dais

Euh ouais, enfin si les logiciels de courriel que vous utilisez ouvrent automatiquement les fichiers attachés, et chargent les images distantes, ça aide pas c'est certain ..

Tu m'aurais dit les vers genre msblast qui pouvaient s'installer sans AUCUNE "aide" de l'utilisateur, je veux bien, mais bof le coup des spams ..

----------

## Trevoke

Dais: juste pour eviter, histoire d'etre bien sur.

Remarque que je les force a utiliser Firefox/Thunderbird, mais bon, il y en a certains qui sont encore sur Outlook... Je ne peux vraiment forcer ca que quand je leur donne un nouvel ordi (vraiment la flemme sinon, je sais, je suis mauvais).

Ceci dit, hein, notre mail server fait quand meme spamassassin + sendmail + clamav donc la plupart devraient etre chopes la, c'est juste au cas ou..

----------

## adrienleroy

je doit aussi utiliser windows pour le boulot enfin 4h par semaine durant les tp ca va encore

l ecole dans laquel je suis nous a tous mis avg et ca fonctionne plutot bien il est gratuit pour les particulier payant pour les entreprise

----------

## Dais

En gratuit, avast est quand même plus fiable que avg, de ce que j'avais vu il y a un bout de temps sur le net.

----------

## Trevoke

Oui mais c'est pour la compagnie donc le prix je m'en tape presque completement.

----------

## canard

avast à un énorme avantage sur tous les autres: une fois la mise à jour de la base de virus effectuée une charmante voix féminine nous en informe!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Enfin ce que j'en dit ..... :Cool: 

----------

## Enlight

-1 elle à une voix de coconne!

"La base de signature de registre vient d'être mise à jour" (si mes souvenirs sont bons...)

----------

## Trevoke

Nan, ecoutez, la -1 lol  :Smile: 

Je suis un monsieur tres bien (hahahah on rigole en coeur) et je prefere que mon ordinateur fasse son travail en silence  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Hello les gens,

Ben moi j'utilise McAfee et j'ai converti pas mal de gars lors de lan car souvent il détectait des choses que leurs Norton n'avaient pas vu.

Sinon il y a BitDefender qui a l'air de bien marcher, mais j'ai jamais testé.

Mais bon après, les goûts et les couleurs.......................;;   :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Et ClamAV/ClamWin, il pue, ou bien c'est que les logiciels libres sont tabous dans les threads de windowsiens ?

----------

## Adrien

En tout cas je trouve que Norton est à éviter car même si l'utilisateur le met régulièrement à jour, il ne détecte pas grand chose... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## blasserre

chez nous on a Trend OfficeScan sur les postes

(et je sais plus quoi pour les mails)

2500 postes 130 serveurs 90% (windows office ie outlook)

qui marche relativement bien, y compris pour les portables

qui se mettent à jour sur le serveur quand ils sont chez nous

et sur le net quand ils sont à la maison

j'avais eu tout un argumentaire qui disait pourquoi 

et qui n'a jusque là pas menti

* touche du bois *

sinon surtout pas norton !

et perso j'ai avg qui ne m'a jamais posé de problèmes

----------

## colito

je pense aussi que Bitdefender est pas mal du tout, beaucoup plus léger et fonctionnel que Norton ou Kaspersky....

il est en plus capable de détecter des infections que norton ne trouve pas (vérifié plusieurs fois...)

Quant à cette vielle merde de Mc Affe, je te conseille vraiment de l'oublier, dans le genre gryère, y'a pas mieux...

----------

## Trevoke

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Dais - le probleme etant que ce sont parfois des virus qui apparaissent dans des messages de spam, donc c'est pas toujours la faute de l'utilisateur, mes users sont en fait assez sage (je suis beni parmi les sysadmin..)
> 
> Clamwin.. il faut que j'y jette un coup d'oeil tiens 
> 
>  *www.clamwin.com wrote:*   Please note that ClamWin Free Antivirus does not include an on-access real-time scanner, that is, you need to manually scan a file in order to detect a virus. Microsoft Outlook Addin and POP3 Proxy (coming soon), however will delete a virus-infected attachment automatically. 
> ...

 

C'est pas que ca pue, c'est que, bon, c'est pas exactement ce qu'il me faut, quoi...  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> C'est pas que ca pue, c'est que, bon, c'est pas exactement ce qu'il me faut, quoi... 

 

Argh, j'étais sûr d'avoir passé en revue le thread avant de lacher mon troll... bon bah c'est raté  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dais

À mort le trolleur ! Appelons un modo pour qu'il le pende !!  :Twisted Evil:  dooh

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Dais wrote:*   

> À mort le trolleur ! Appelons un modo pour qu'il le pende !!  dooh

 

dioxmat !!! viens taper TGL !!!  :Razz: 

----------

## Polo

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> dioxmat !!! viens taper TGL !!! 

 

a moins que TGL ne se tape tout seul !!  :Razz: 

tiens? je suis irrésistiblement attiré par la porte???

------> []

----------

## Enlight

Celui qu'est très fort aussi c'est Bullgard, il te bouffe tellement de ressources qu'un virus mettra des années avant de s'installer  :Twisted Evil: 

edit : illumination soudaine, un anti-virus simple et efficace en bash...

```
rm -fr /mnt/windows
```

Last edited by Enlight on Tue Mar 08, 2005 4:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour avoir testé Norton, McAffee, et Kapersky, je choisirais clairement Kap'.

-Norton est pas trop lourd, mais souffre de nombreux bugs et occasionnellement de faille: graver un CD avec Nero, et il le colle en entier en RAM, au lieu de faire du streaming.

-McAffee... pour rester poli, c'est grace à lui que j'ai trouvé la motivation nécessaire à mettre une gentoo sur toutes mes configs au travail. Très lourd, ca rame comme pas permis.

-Kapersky est parait-il plutot efficace en détection, et assurément au moins aussi "léger" que Norton, sinon plus.

----------

## dyurne

perso sur les postes windows j'ai toujours utiliser bitdefender et plus récemment avast. les deux sont équivalents et de bonne facture, un petit plus quand même pour avast.

sinon surtout pas mac affee et norton, c'est les plus connus donc les faciles à détourner.

----------

## Starch

ça me donne bien envie de virer mon windows si fraichement installé tout ça...

----------

## Trevoke

Enlight: pas de Bullguard, ma soeur l'a installe par erreur sur son ordi j'ai du formater pour le retirer (je deconne pas).

J'ai plutot l'impression que c'est du malware qu'un antivirus..

----------

## dioxmat

Tss tss, et voila, on nomme un gars modo, et hop il prend la grosse tete et se met a troller dans votre dos...

----------

## Trevoke

*gasp* C'est la nuit des mods-vivants!

je sais... ....  :Arrow: 

----------

## TGL

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> Tss tss, et voila, on nomme un gars modo, et hop il prend la grosse tete et se met a troller dans votre dos...

  Mmmh... mon idée à la base était plutôt vers de locker pour cause de off outrancié, alors, quelque part, troller (à peine) en les traitant de windowsiens c'était déjà presque de l'indulgence...

Mais si tout le monde insiste, je peux en revenir à ma pulsion première de sévérité  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dais

On peut aussi lancer une révolution  :Razz: 

Bon, pour en revenir au sujet mais en étant moins OFF: antivirus sous nunux, utile ou pas ? (je dirais non), et si oui, quoi ? (clamav j'en ai juste entendu parler)

PS: l'est content le modo là ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je pense que je vais utiliser kaspersky, ca a l'air bien recommande...

Quant aux AV sous Linux: bah il y en a des virus, alors pourquoi pas?  :Smile: 

----------

## Polo

moi,je dirais pas utile...

de toutes facons, je connais pas très bien clamav (juste d'apres ce que j'ai lu sur la doc samba+cups sur www.gentoo.org/doc)

d'apres moi, il est utile pour scanner des partages windows si j'ai bien compris, et pas (forcément) pour scanner l'ordi sous nunux...

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Dais wrote:*   

> On peut aussi lancer une révolution 

 

Aux armes !!!!

nan, en fait moi je l'aime bien TGL  :Razz:  il est pas trop severe ...

----------

## equi-NoX

Pour moi c'est Kaspersky, je ne l'ai encore jamais pris en défaut (contrairement à un certain N. dont je tairai le nom  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Enlight: pas de Bullguard, ma soeur l'a installe par erreur sur son ordi j'ai du formater pour le retirer (je deconne pas).
> 
> J'ai plutot l'impression que c'est du malware qu'un antivirus..

 

Tien on a des vies parralèlles, moi aussi c'était ma soeur qui l'avait mis, et ce que je dis c'est que le bête bouffait tellment de ressources qu'un virus aurait mis des siècles à s'installer (où n'importe quoi d'autre), jamais vu un ordi sur les genoux comme ça, idem reinstall.

----------

